# LGB 10154 Activation Track HELP!!!!!!!!



## fcangialo (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello 
I was wondering if anyone could check their LGB activation track for the wiring configuration. I seemed to have mixed mine up. I am referring to the wiring underneath the two brown strips. There's like six connectors on each of the 3 swithches. I believe the first one has a black wire coming out of 2a- 3 rd hole going into the second switch 1a+ along with a brown wire from swith three that comes out 2B- 4 th hole. My trouble is the brown,white, and green for the middle switch. I could really use some help and would appreciate a response or tell me how I can send this to more people. I am new to this site and hoping I can help with questions like these.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

fcangialo said:


> Hello
> I was wondering if anyone could check their LGB activation track for the wiring configuration. I seemed to have mixed mine up. I am referring to the wiring underneath the two brown strips. There's like six connectors on each of the 3 swithches. I believe the first one has a black wire coming out of 2a- 3 rd hole going into the second switch 1a+ along with a brown wire from swith three that comes out 2B- 4 th hole. My trouble is the brown,white, and green for the middle switch. I could really use some help and would appreciate a response or tell me how I can send this to more people. I am new to this site and hoping I can help with questions like these.
> 
> Thanks
> Frank



I found this I don't know if it will help you though.


http://autocontrols.blogspot.com/2008/07/11.html


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved here from the For Sale forum


----------

